# Huge Bottle Dump finds, tons and tons late 1800's



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

A recent dig with my brother and I. Found a great bottle dump and have came a crossed hundreds of bottles. Still digging it! 

 Here's some pictures, and most of this stuff is for sale!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

medicines and misc.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

soda and water


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

All maryland milk bottles, lots more uncleaned.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

soda and water


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

All MD milk bottles, lots more uncleaned


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Stoneware and more


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

stoneware and more


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Cooking, cleaning bottles


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Cone ink wells


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

more to come!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Bottle hole!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

bottle hole!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on finding that dump, how fun is that!? []

 ...is this one for sale?


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure is make an offer! You can email me at JoshuaaYeager@gmail.com


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are digging near Baltimore you might be interested in joining the Baltimore Bottle club it would be a great place to sell some of your bottles. the meetings are held in the Towson area once a month.

 Chris


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 21, 2012)

What dairys are the 1/2 pints?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> medicines and misc.


 

 is the breastpump damaged? assuming thats what I am seeing.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, now I know what the heck that thing is! 

 Where the pump would have gone around is a little chipped on rim and has a small crack/hole near it. Besides that it is in good condition. I think if the pump were to go around it, it wouldn't be noticed.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work man, thanks for taking the time to post the pics.

 From the image of the hole I get the impression that the whole area is one big dump, which is great for you. Be sure to dig to the bottom instead of scrolling along the surface; some of your finds are very old relative to the 40s-50s stuff, so if they came from deep pockets be sure to focus on those areas.

 So did you ever dig/collect bottles before, or is this dump your first experience in the world of antique bottles?


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

This was our first dig! and definitely not our last. We've been digging this dump for about 2 weeks now. Found coins, bottles, marbles, bikes, engines, pipes, signs, just about everything. It's been great. Thanks for the tips and advice! will post more next week, it's been snowy here!


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome stuff! Looks like quite a bit of the same stuff I collect too! What are the names on the milks? I may be interested in some.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 21, 2012)

You did great for your first dig!-----thanks for posting the dig--and good luck when you hit it again[]   ~Fred.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Henry we have

 f. bauer and sons
 surrey farm
 Fairfield
 Greenspring Dairy
 Bowmans dairy
 Wills dairy est.1870


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in Bowmans and f baur quart size


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Make me an offer on them


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work man, please post some pics of the coins and signs when you get a chance; often old signs can be worth big bucks and the people here should be able to offer a general appraisal if you are interested in knowing the value of things. Also, i simply like seeing freshly-excavated signs and coins. []

 Be sure to save the copper/brass you find (old silverplated brass silverware, valves, pipes, wire etc) and other valuable scrap metals which you can sell for a tidy profit. One dump I dig gives up 5-10 pounds of copper and brass every time I dig, so it can add up fast depending on the situation. Scrutinize the silverware, because sometimes they threw out sterling silver utensils, and at roughly a buck a gram they are worth the effort. I've got 3 silver spoons from dump digging now, and other members have impressive collections of silver excavated while digging bottles.

 Some close-up images of the embossed pharmacy bottles, the steamer/blobs in the center of the soda pic, and that jug in the left of the stoneware pic would be very nice. You may have some rather good bottles in the mix. 

 Another thing, you should probably just leave/re-bury the slick (blank, unembossed) bottles unless they have a special color or unique features. Slick blue bottles have a small but moderately worthwhile market value when assembled in groups of 20 or so and listed on eBay for people to decorate with, for example. So in the image of the pharmacy bottles, the embossed ones are very nice keepers, but the ABM blank ones (or ones with only the graduations, which we consider blank) should be junked or recycled. It will save you the time and effort of cleaning items which have essentially no market value, and free up space for good bottles!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, since it was our first dig anything was cool. Now that we're getting into good stuff we want them gone! haha I will post pics of the other finds in a minute!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

more finds sign

 western union sign (19 teens to 20's)


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

1920's goodrich sign

 a little roached but still awesome! 

 6 foot by 5 inches


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Log cabin Sarsaparilla bottle 1880's

 Sold for 200

 but found in the hole


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

vintage marbles


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

1867 mason jar stamped on bottom


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

much more and everything is for sale!

 It's a great digging hole, definitely good for my first dig


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a FANTASTIC first dig! Great bunch of bottles you found out. I love the crude jug in the stoneware pic. Some other great bottles in there too I'm sure, what's the embossing on the medicines? Find any NJ stuff?


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 21, 2012)

save the scrap metal / iron prices are high you will make money to cover gasoline


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 21, 2012)

I am sending veterinary bottle vibes....feel them?  Let me know if you find any vet bottles  []


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 21, 2012)

dig to the bottom


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 21, 2012)

most big pieces  end  up on the very bottom  have you hit the bottom


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> Log cabin Sarsaparilla bottle 1880's
> 
> ...


 great finds and dump ! keep us posted!


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> bottle hole!


awesome picture gents!  get r dug!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Will keep all of those request in mind! Thanks for the kind words everyone. There is a very thing clay like mud once you get to a certain point so there is nothing beyond that point which is why we're digging in instead of down! 

 Again everything is for sale!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Another I'm stumped on price wise, date on bottom november 1867


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

^


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

And I cannot find any info on this guy whatsoever, it's bugging me


----------



## Iowadigger64 (Jan 21, 2012)

Where are the hutches from and did you find any druggist?


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Both hutches are from baltimore, and I have one orange crush hutch bottle from the 20's.

 As for druggist bottles I have quite a few.

 mostly all from baltimore, pa, and ny I believe


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 21, 2012)

Your 1858 jar is a very common variant, worth about $5 (unless you dig one in amber, then you've got something good),  lots of potential there - keep diggin'!


----------



## madman (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> And I cannot find any info on this guy whatsoever, it's bugging me


reminds me of a soap bottle or polish of some kind nice bottle


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for solving that one, I knew it wasn't special. Still looks cool though!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Omggggggggg!!!!  look at that deer head!!!! ewwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaohhh!!!     Its a corkkkkk top!! ommyyyygawddd!!  weeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

 Like mad said --gertdug [8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

Make sure theres nothing in or under the clay/mud layer!  Awesome first dig! Do you guys collect any of the stuff or just continue to sell the decent stuff?


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a huge antique collector, just about anything advertising. Signs, anything tobacco related, lanterns, cast iron toys, and more!

 Just starting to get into bottles though, it's been fun.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 22, 2012)

WILL TRADE FOR STONEWARE JUGS!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> bottle hole!


 

 Nice little bottle nest you got there! dig it deep.[]


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 22, 2012)

That's quite a variance of age in the groups of bottles you posted. I would suggest going to the Root of the older glass... bitters, blobs, hutches, etc. Those are the ones that most people are going to be interested in buying. The milks and sodas from the newer layers are worth keeping as well. 

 I would also suggest brushing up on your prices or at least asking around to other collectors before selling Too many. It's common for new collectors to sell off good stuff for less than what they are worth. If I'm not mistaken I believe that Log Cabin should have brought a higher price than 200.00? 

 Be careful of cave in's and GET ER DUG!!!


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, it's a cool place. You can only dig so far down, so we've been going until we hit that spot then digging deeper up the hill. I've been doing research on the bottles i've sold so far, the log cabin i sold on ebay. Winning bid of 200, I saw on another website someone selling it for 235 and it still hadn't gone. So I thought I made out pretty well on it! I have a few more pretty rare ones (at least locally) and since then have found another log cabin bottle . Thanks for the pointers and I'll watch for cave ins, almost had a rock fall on my head a few days ago. Might need to invest in a hard hat.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't leave to much of an overhang when digging. []


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

dishes and what not


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

j.f betz & sons lim philadelphia

 any info on this bottle/age/price?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eugysworld
> 
> j.f betz & sons lim philadelphia
> 
> any info on this bottle/age/price?





> j.f betz & sons lim philadelphia


 





 "John F. Betz & Son, Limited, Betz Brewery
 Callowhill, Crown, Willow and Fifth Streets
 "The Betz Brewery is one of the largest and most famous ale, beer and porter breweries. John F. Betz, the founder of the brewery, started as an apprentice in 1844. In 1855 he established his own brewery, and in 1880 he built the above brewery and adopted the present style." From.

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~+++~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 "John F. Betz & Son Inc.

 Robert Hare was the son of an English porter brewer. He emigrated with â‚¤ 1,500 from his father and came to Philadelphia to establish a brewery that stood at the corner of Callowhill and New Market streets and was in business by the time of the Revolutionary War. Hare was aligned with those favoring independence. When British General Howe occupied the city from 1777-1778, Robert Hare fled to Virginia leaving his brewery in the hands of British and Tory sympathizers.

 Robert Hare and J. Warren are said to be the first two brewers to introduce porter brewing to the United States. On July 20, 1788, George Washington wrote to Clement Biddle, importer and merchant, "I beg you will send me a gross of Mr. Hare's best bottled porter if the price is not much enhanced by the copious draughts you took of it at the late procession." A year later Hare was a delegate to the State Constitutional Convention and in 1795 he was made Speaker of the Senate.

 In 1789 George Washington presented his "Buy American" policy by stating he would drink only porter made in America. The porter Washington was drinking was that made by Robert Hare and shipped to Mount Vernon.

 In 1804 the establishment became known as the Gaul Brewery and was operated by Frederick Gaul, an experienced German brewer from Frankfurt-on Main who emigrated to America prior to the Revolution.

 John F. Betz came to Philadelphia in 1867 from New York, where he had been brewing for fourteen years. He took a job at the Gaul Brewery until purchasing it in 1880. Prior to Betz's ownership, only ale and porter were brewed. Betz commenced brewing lager beer as well. John F. Betz became very active in the real estate market in the city. One of his other concerns was a beer garden at Riverside above the Wissahickon Creek on the Schuylkill River. He put in a line of little steamboats to carry his patrons up the river from Fairmount Dam. Betz produced an IPA of 6.5 % a.b.v. and an East India Pale Ale at 7.5% a.b.v. Betz's half-and-half was a mixture of two-year old ale and stout, and Betz's Best was a lager that was said to rival Bavarian imports. The Betz brewery reopened after Prohibition and remained in business until 1939." From.




From.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2012)

Betz made a lot of blobs, the most common are the aqua script blobs and hand crowns, which are pretty much dollar box filler. Your half size amber is rarer, I've dug several over the years, and seen them go in the $20 - $25 range.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, I forgot -it probably dates to the 1900 - 10 period.


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool! That's a little better than I expected. 
 Thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## ktbi (Jan 24, 2012)

Quite a hole! Thank you for sharing and keep the pictures coming....Ron


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

Will do!
 I'll be back there tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have some more success!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like you got a good dump on your hands, and it looks like it has real good potential from what you have recovered so far. Good luck and if you come across any bottles from Saratoga Springs, N.Y.  send me a PM as I would be interested.  Thanks, Randy


----------



## eugysworld (Jan 24, 2012)

I may have some saratoga pharmacy bottles from the dig, I'll take a look at let you know later! thanks


----------

